# São Paulo - Resume of everything - Pics Added day by day!



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## city_life (Apr 4, 2007)

BRILLIANT !


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

city_life said:


> BRILLIANT !


thank you!


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## marceloffbh (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks for sharing your photos. They were very well selected. You've been showing how Sao Paulo is Multi...-ethnic...-cultural...-faceted. 
Such an amazing city! 
BTW..I love that building (pic 24) and all photos showing the ethnic diversity of the city.
Keep going!!!


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Feb 10, 2005)

Underrated thread. More pics, please.


----------



## cityrunner (May 15, 2009)

Wonderfull!!!:is not a city is a World!!!


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

^^ I agree. Sampa is amazing.
Great pics Tchello.


----------



## xikaumrio (May 1, 2007)

Congratulations!!! I just want to go to sampa..


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

hey tchello, where is it?


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

TEBC said:


> hey tchello, where is it?


It´s a specialized store that provides equipment for night clubs and shows.


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

tchelllo said:


> It´s a specialized store that provides equipment for night clubs em shows.


But where is located? never saw this building, looks very nice though


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

TEBC said:


> But where is located? never saw this building, looks very nice though


In Ipiranga av near sta efigenia st. It seems it does part of Nova Luz project because the store is new.


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

Oh my God!!!!!11!

Great photos of one of the world's best cities :yes:


----------



## DennysAndrade (Jan 22, 2009)

A bit more of SP: http://br.youtube.com/watch?v=-E2AMvZ4ujc


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

thanks tchello...


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## Observador_SJC (Aug 26, 2007)

Nice photos, São Paulo looks amazing, like a world metro area.

These mix of cultures is one of the most important things from SP.


----------



## falbernaz (Dec 7, 2009)

FANTÁSTICO!! Continua postando...!


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

Great mix of people..


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

nice photos of a beautiful mega city. the people are beautiful too.

__________________________________________
MyThread:Vancouver & Burbs


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI (Dec 16, 2007)

one of the best Sao Paulo threads i've seen so far!!

Caramba, Tchello! Eu estou pensando comigo, como não percebi até hoje tamanha habilidade fotográfica nesse rapaz! Na minha humilde opinião, não me lembro de ter visto um thread tão bom quanto este de São Paulo neste espaço. Parabens!


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

Mares de Morros_XXI said:


> one of the best Sao Paulo threads i've seen so far!!
> 
> Caramba, Tchello! Eu estou pensando comigo, como não percebi até hoje tamanha habilidade fotográfica nesse rapaz! Na minha humilde opinião, não me lembro de ter visto um thread tão bom quanto este de São Paulo neste espaço. Parabens!



Muito obrigado mesmo Mares de Morros! 

Thank you so much !


----------



## dj21 (Dec 29, 2006)

Great photos...the last one is good.


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Amazing Sampa. Keep posting Tchello. The pics are amazing.


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## legal (Aug 19, 2003)

I love SP


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI (Dec 16, 2007)

tchelllo said:


>



this last photos are awesome! keep your work!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great updated photos of Sao Paulo


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

tkx  ^^


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

Fantastic thread keep up the good work!


----------



## Demarco (Dec 23, 2009)

Does the city have a beach like Rio or Salvador? Does it have carnival if the pardo or black populations isn't as high as in north Brasil?? If so post pics of beach and carnival please!!


----------



## Jakareh (Apr 27, 2007)

Quem acha que só superaltos impressionam, logicamente achará que Paris e Londres são um lixo porque tem menos ainda prédios desse tipo do que São Paulo, enquanto Dubai, o lugar mais ridículo e artificial do planeta, seria para eles o grande exemplo de urbanismo do século XXI.


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

Demarco said:


> Does the city have a beach like Rio or Salvador? Does it have carnival if the pardo or black populations isn't as high as in north Brasil?? If so post pics of beach and carnival please!!


No, São Paulo is located approximately 60km away from the coast. Besides being the financial heart of Brazil, it's also the capital of design and culture, along with Rio. 

São Paulo is a very diverse and cosmopolitan city, it's not all about samba and carnival there... And yes, its population has a much bigger proportion of white people than in Rio and North/Northeastern Brazil.


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

JPBrazil said:


> No, São Paulo is located approximately 60km away from the coast. Besides being the financial heart of Brazil, it's also the capital of design and culture, along with Rio.
> 
> São Paulo is a very diverse and cosmopolitan city, it's not all about samba and carnival there... And yes, its population has a much bigger proportion of white people than in Rio and North/Northeastern Brazil.


Even though São Paulo still have a very important position at Samba´s history, with some of the best sambas songs besides Rio and still has the second great samba school´s parade. Sao Paulo has it own kind of Samba, it is called "pagode" a style of music derivated from Samba with romantic lyrics.


----------



## Ronald34 (May 17, 2009)

Thx for the pics, Sao Paulo one of my favorite cities in the world.


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## atmBrasil (Oct 18, 2008)

*Just Great!!!*

One of the best Sao Paulo posts ever!!!


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Tchello is God!I Love your threadhs! \O/

Oh yes,I know,my english is very bad!


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Awesome thread. Love the urbanity as well as the human activity. São Paulo looks great!


----------



## MichaelMS (Jul 5, 2008)

Parabéns lindas fotos tchelllo... :applause:
Adoro seus Thread's sempre tem o elemento pessoas mostrando cotidiano delas..
Sempre quis saber algumas não se irritam de vc tirar fotos delas?


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

Tchelllo, this thread is absolutely amazing! I know São Paulo relatively well, and I must say your photos really put us inside this great city, with all its chaos, people, density, vibe...

Congratulations! 

P.S. All the photos are great, but my favorite are those with old middle class people. I don't know why, but for me they represent São Paulo better than anything else.



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wowww!

*São Paulo*:



tchelllo said:


>


*Londrina*:



Yuri S Andrade said:


> 54.


Creepy!


----------



## LFellipe (Aug 10, 2009)

^^ Garden is the only difference no? :lol:


----------



## LFellipe (Aug 10, 2009)

Sampa is very cosmopolitan!


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

.


----------



## Camilo_Costa (Oct 27, 2007)

Hey tchelllo, keep posting here please!!


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

Damn, Sao Paulo is so fucking dense!!


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

:cheers:


----------



## Febo (Dec 9, 2005)

Great pictures!!


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Very nice, amazing new photos tchelllo


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Very nice, amazing new photos tchelllo



TKS!


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

wow!! wonderful pictures


----------



## Matheus Rody (Jun 29, 2006)

:applause::applause::applause:
Congratulations. Terrific photos.


----------



## Slice Shot (Jan 17, 2010)

Amazing City!


----------



## jose lucio (Jun 24, 2007)

Amazing pictures of an amazing city! Thanks Tchello for sharing them with us!


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## JoseRodolfo (Jul 9, 2003)

^^:applause::applause::applause::applause::applause:


----------



## igor_carlos (Jul 1, 2009)

amazing City!


----------



## Ronald34 (May 17, 2009)

nice photos.

thx.


----------



## tuba162 (May 11, 2010)

The cosmopolitan SP

Love my city !!!

Tchello, no seu arquivo tem algumas fotos da regiao da Aclimaçao?

Eh um dos meus bairros favoritos mas eh muito pouco mostrado.


----------



## MD11-fan (Jul 31, 2009)

Astronaut from Mars said:


> Alguns argentinos, um par de gringos europeus e muito brasileiro comentando. Nao da, cara, Sao Paulo nao tem predios altos ou modernos suficiente para despertar atencao aqui. Ate Istambul tah com uma skyline bastante impressiva, da uma olhada. Nao sei porque cargas dagua o Brasil desenvolveu uma tradicao de nao construir predios altos desde a decada de 50. Desiste, numa boa.
> 
> For those that dont speak portuguese:
> Nice photos, congratulations, Sao Paulo looks really nice!


^^Meu amigo, se fôssemos ver por esse ponto de vista, o que seria do continente europeu então??
Cidades como Paris, Londres, Madrid, Milão, Budapeste, Praga, Roma e todas as capitais escandinávias perederiam o seu charme e beleza simplesmente pelo fato de não possuírem arranhacéus??hno:


----------



## _febo (Oct 16, 2009)

*Gimme, Gimme, SAMPA!!*

Tchello,

Ur brilliant work i'ts just like São Paulo: Huge and intense!!
Tks for sharing this MIX OF CHAOS AND LOVE with us. 

:cheers:


----------



## mas74 (Aug 24, 2007)

Sao Paulo my home town great pictures im happy to se that the city center is cleaner and much nicer from when i was growing up in Sao Paulo keep up the good work.


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

tuba162 said:


> The cosmopolitan SP
> 
> Love my city !!!
> 
> ...


Desculpe a demora para respondê-lo...

Tem sim...

Na verdade fiz um passeio pelo bairro e um registro para ele no link abaixo

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1047987


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## tuba162 (May 11, 2010)

more.. more.. more !!!


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

one nice city with beautiful people....


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Impressive city, with a nice diversity of citizens and lots of places to see and enjoy .


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

charliewong90 said:


> one nice city with beautiful people....


TY!


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

Herbie Fully Loaded said:


> Impressive city, with a nice diversity of citizens and lots of places to see and enjoy .



GRACIAS!


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

tuba162 said:


> more.. more.. more !!!



:lol:


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

jose lucio said:


> Amazing pictures of an amazing city! Thanks Tchello for sharing them with us!


OBRIGADO JOSE LUCIO!


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)




----------

